# Travel itineary sequence assistance please



## illinge (Jul 6, 2014)

I would appreciate advice on a travel route sequence to visit a few cities in Thailand. 

I know its early days yet but I like to plan well in advance. We are visiting Thailand in June 2015 and want to visit Chiang Mai, Phuket and Pattaya (does not have to be in that sequence). We’ve been to Bangkok so don’t have to go there again but don’t mind going again if it makes sense for travel convenience. We are flying in from Australia (Gold Coast or Brisbane). 

Is there any “best” (or convenient) sequence to visit these cities? E.g. Fly to Bangkok, get taxi to Pattaya. Get taxi back to BNK and fly to Chiang Mai. Fly Chiang Mai to PKT. Fly PKT to BNK and back to Australia? I think with a stopover on route in KL or Singapore we may be able to fly direct to any one of these cities?

We prefer to fly within Thailand as opposed to taking long bus or train trips between cities.


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

One option: fly to Bangkok, taxi to Pattaya. From there, fly from Pattaya on Bangkok Airlines (Utapao airport) non-stop to Phuket (PG281). After Phuket, fly Bangkok Airlines non-stop to Chiang Mai (PG247) Final segment is back to BKK for departure (several flights daily)

Zero time hanging around airports!


----------



## Happynthailand (Mar 14, 2015)

rentthecar, read the OP's post again he asked nothing about India


----------

